# New Cockatiel Sneezing!! :O :O



## Baron (Sep 20, 2011)

HELP ME PLEASE,, I'm A First Time Cockatiel Owner,, But i had Raised Alot Of Budgies Before,, Anyway 2day i just bought a pair of cockatiels,, a male and a female,, anyway i noticed that the male is sneezing!!,, plus he was closing his eyes alot and not paying a lot of attention to anything,, the female was a bit catious but curious,, i think he is sick,, please help!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If he is sneezing and lethargic you need to take him to an avian vet ASAP.


----------



## Baron (Sep 20, 2011)

Taking him to a vet is not an option since there are no avian vets near.. isn't there any home remedy for him?!,, is he in a bad condition?! :\


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be a respiratory thing, which he would need a vet for. Or it just could be dust and that his nose is irritated, in which case he doesn't need anything. You can try adding honey to his water, its a natural antibiotic...and it'll give him some extra energy. Also too, you did just bring him home so he's probably scared out of his wits and isn't going to move very much.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would recommend finding a vet that will see birds near you. Sometimes a general vet will still be willing to see them, or willing to consult with an avian vet. Since you just brought him home he is stressed, and it is entirely possible that could be bringing out an underlying illness which will need treatment. Even if he isn't sick, you're going to need a vet eventually. It's not a good idea to wait until there's an emergency and then try to find a qualified vet.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

i was scared about my tiel being sick too. Cockatiels sneeze several times a day to clear their nose of dust. They preen a lot so its normal for them. From the little experience i have check to see if there are any discharge from the eyes or nose.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you see whether there is redness/irritation around his nostrils? It is possible to have a respiratory infection and no discharge. While it is normal for them to sneeze to clear their airways, if he is having "fits" of repeated sneezing, that is cause for concern. It is very hard to tell when they are new, because the signs of stress and the signs of illness are very much alike.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Your cockatiel might have allergies.


----------



## Baron (Sep 20, 2011)

he sneezes like 4 times a day,, and how to know if his nostrills are blocked or somthing?!,, infact the cage is a bit dusty,, could this be the problem?!,, if so then why is he closing his eyes a lot or not paying attention,, could it be because of changing in enviroment??!,, and is he supposed to be weaker than the female,, i saw here stealing food from his beak,, but ofcourse they fight first  ,, is he okay or not,, please i'm a lot worried they are my first cockatiels


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

My birds sneeze a bit here and there. I just make sure that there cage is kept clean and that they get mist baths often. But being your little guy is new, I'm not sure when to try and give him a bath. Adding stress of that (if he's not used to it) on top of everthing else might not be a good thing. What do the others think?


----------



## Baron (Sep 20, 2011)

_*Help Me He Started To Sneeze More Than Yesterday!!,, isn't there anyhome remedy before he gets worse!!*_


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe you could at least call a vet, ask over the phone? Now that he's sneezing more, please don't mist him...don't want him getting chilled on top of it all.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

If you bought your birds from a petstore.. call them and tell them what's going on. Maybe they can give you some additional advice. If they are in a direct draft (open window, fan, air conditioner) move them away from the draft. Hopefully others will be on shortly to offer more advice!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he has a bacterial infection, there is no home remedy. Have you tried calling the vets in your area? I would think even a general vet could at least prescribe a course of antibiotics.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine sneeze all the time which is normal, you can spray the cage and your tiels with water to keep the dust down and mist them 4-5 times a week


----------

